

Amazon delivery drones could be in the air within a year - danboarder
http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/amazons-delivery-drones-could-be-in-the-air-within-a-year/

======
istvan__
I still remember the first time this came up and people were betting that
Amazon is trolling everybody. In the same time, a far far away country:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-31129804](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-31129804)

It is good to see that drones can be used intelligently for everybody's
benefit. Hello faster delivery, good buy lost (stolen) items.

